# dash Motor sports Evo chassis



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Has any one heard any thing about the release of the dash evo Chassis? It was first reported in end of 2014 have not heard anything recently. Also the slimline chassis have not heard anything on that as well.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

dtomol said:


> Has any one heard any thing about the release of the dash evo Chassis? It was first reported in end of 2014 have not heard anything recently. Also the slimline chassis have not heard anything on that as well.


I'll have 500 EVO's available in the next 2 months. The neo motor magnets are en route to me and should be here in the next few days. I have to source some more parts.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Dash Evo chassis*

That is great news! Any updates on the slimline chassis?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

dtomol said:


> That is great news! Any updates on the slimline chassis?


nope.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

What;s an evo chassis?


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

vaBcHRog said:


> What;s an evo chassis?


 Same here. Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*dASH mOTOR sPORTS eVO CHASSIS*

WHAT'S NEXT FOR DASH -MOTORSPORTS..."Dan says: It's the T-Dash EVO - featuring a removable magnet that runs the entire width of the chassis. There will be different strengths of this traction magnet available, as well as a brass insert if you want better handling over a stock T-Dash, but without the magnetic down force.
This required a revamp of the electricals and this chassis will use Magna-Trac type electrical connectors on the bottom and will also use brush cups.
So the 'evolution' part is a T-Dash with what I consider better electricals, a snap-in rear axle and a removable traction magnet that can be swapped for a brass handling bar. It will come in different grades of motor magnet strengths and armature resistances. Vented chassis delrin idler gear wider wheels & tires
any more word on this Chassis?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

What style body does it use?


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*dash motor sports Evo Chassis*

The Dash Evo is a modified T-Jet style Chassis using screw on T-jet bodies.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice! I like the mods. I will have to get a few in brass and magnetic.

Will Dash be offering the magnets and brass weights separately for those who like to swap out parts from time to time?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

oooh that should be cool


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

As a guy who grew up racing Magna-Tractions, I can't wait to get enough of these to make set of IROC car at the least.

I'm wondering how this chassis will stack up against a good fray chassis. I'm seeing a true F1 platform here. There is a large segment of our club that are recovering Magnet racers. This may be the perfect opportunity for a shift to a little quicker car.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

oneredz said:


> Nice! I like the mods. I will have to get a few in brass and magnetic.
> 
> Will Dash be offering the magnets and brass weights separately for those who like to swap out parts from time to time?


Yes, there will actually be a few different grades of motor magnets and different resistances of arms, all available as a car or separately. We are checking with the factory now about creating a 3 or 4 lam 5 ohm arm.

The lever 52 neo motor mags arrived yesterday. These are pretty much the most extreme motor mags you can get for a T-jet. Drag racers will love these also.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

dtomol said:


> WHAT'S NEXT FOR DASH -MOTORSPORTS..."Dan says: It's the T-Dash EVO - featuring a removable magnet that runs the entire width of the chassis. There will be different strengths of this traction magnet available, as well as a brass insert if you want better handling over a stock T-Dash, but without the magnetic down force.
> This required a revamp of the electricals and this chassis will use Magna-Trac type electrical connectors on the bottom and will also use brush cups.
> So the 'evolution' part is a T-Dash with what I consider better electricals, a snap-in rear axle and a removable traction magnet that can be swapped for a brass handling bar. It will come in different grades of motor magnet strengths and armature resistances. Vented chassis delrin idler gear wider wheels & tires
> any more word on this Chassis?


Initially the chassis may not be vented and the idler gear will still be brass at first.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
But most important - _MOST important,_ is: 

Will it have chassis graphics, so it can be released several times a year in different-color collectible runs commemorating HR Pufnstuff, American third-party candidates, Speedy Gonzales, Pioneers of Data Processing, Captain Video, Diet Drinks of the Swingin' Sixties, Tommy James and the Shondells, Flipper, and anything else with bargain-basement licensing fees? 

I'm already saving up my money for both color-versions of the *DEVO* EVO.


-- D

.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Dslot said:


> .
> But most important - _MOST important,_ is:
> 
> Will it have chassis graphics, so it can be released several times a year in different-color collectible runs commemorating HR Pufnstuff, American third-party candidates, Speedy Gonzales, Pioneers of Data Processing, Captain Video, Diet Drinks of the Swingin' Sixties, Tommy James and the Shondells, Flipper, and anything else with bargain-basement licensing fees?
> ...




If I was putting up my life savings for this effort.....I'be a little irritated right now.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dslot said:


> .
> But most important - _MOST important,_ is:
> 
> Will it have chassis graphics, so it can be released several times a year in different-color collectible runs commemorating HR Pufnstuff, American third-party candidates, Speedy Gonzales, Pioneers of Data Processing, Captain Video, Diet Drinks of the Swingin' Sixties, Tommy James and the Shondells, Flipper, and anything else with bargain-basement licensing fees?
> ...


It's going to be released in all the colors of dresses that Shirley Temple wore. I might have a truck series too in honor of 'hookers of the highway'.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Dslot was OBVIOUSLY poking fun at all the silly AutoWorld releases. Relax, smalltime...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

lenny said:


> It's going to be released in all the colors of dresses that Shirley Temple wore. I might have a truck series too in honor of 'hookers of the highway'.


 
LOL!

Will it have all 3 axel holes sound like a good chassis for my ne Grand Prix bodies


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Harrrrrrrrr!

Dave! & Dan!

Keyboard drenched in spewed morning coffee!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> LOL!
> 
> Will it have all 3 axel holes sound like a good chassis for my ne Grand Prix bodies


That's an area that we hope will be filled by the slimline...


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Chassis is cool, but man I'm hoping those 5 arm lams are available and a match for the old mean greens!!


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

But, where's the Overthruster?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

oneredz said:


> But, where's the Overthruster?


in my pants...:jest:


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

A five-lam star wind!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ruralradio said:


> A five-lam star wind!


where is '5 lam' coming from?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

lenny said:


> where is '5 lam' coming from?


First guess: Can't spell 'ohm' so write 'lam' instead.

Second guess: Didn't pay attention when reading earlier posts in the thread.

Third guess: Making up own story. More fun that way.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

lenny said:


> in my pants...:jest:


Sure that's not the slimline?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
:lol: 

:lol:

(One for Dan/*Lenny*, one for Chris/*Dragula*.)

:thumbsup: --D


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dan, get your butt in gear on those slimline chassis, screw the rest of the mini projects.
Don't step over the dollar to pick up a nickel. Slimlines where its at.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I know im a buyer for some of the slimlines.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I want Dash Slimlines and Evos' please. Can I get some fries with it too? Kinda hungry right now......................:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

buy the rusted chassis,power them up and voila you have your fries


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Dragula said:


> buy the rusted chassis,power them up and voila you have your fries


Never thought of that, great idea. Can I get some salt , too? Please?
:thumbsup:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry LDThomas, all three guesses incorrect.... Correct answer is, never agree to get up at 3am again to go to work early. Especially when you know there is no way you will ever get to bed before midnight!

LOL, meant OHMS of course. Thanks for pointing out my error. I'll try to fully awaken from my nap the next time before trying to type.


----------

